# Wax Process?



## GasTireOil (May 26, 2007)

I bought the Zaino kit and was wondering what have others found to be the best process? and are their any tips I should consider before i start?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

my bud who has new chevy modded recommended zaino to me also! curious about it also.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I have been using it for years...follow the instructions...very little is needed...I repeat...very little is needed...a little goes a LONG way...you will be pleased with the results...
Bill


----------

